# Follia Shanghai Shenhua , offerti 90 mln per Hulk ma lo Zenit...



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo,Izvestia, quotidiano russo, una squadra cinese avrebbe offerto la bellezza di 90 mln di euro per Hulk. La squadra questione è lo Shanghai Shenhua. Ma lo Zenit ha risposto con un secco no. La Cina, dunque, sembra intenzionata ad entrare forte nel calcio, nonostante le offerte "folli" dei club cinesi.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Febbraio 2016)

Questi stanno massacrando tutto.
Hanno la potenza economica per sconvolgere il calcio occidentale.

Ammetto di essere un po' preoccupato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Ma si può sapere che sta succedendo? Manco gli sceicchi hanno fatto cosi tanta "confusione" quando sono entrati nel calcio e questi si stano comprando mezzo mondo spendendo milioni di euro come fossero noccioline.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma si può sapere che sta succedendo? Manco gli sceicchi hanno fatto cosi tanta "confusione" quando sono entrati nel calcio e questi si stano comprando mezzo mondo spendendo milioni di euro come fossero noccioline.



La differenza, e non da poco, che gli arabi hanno comprato club in Europa. Mentre la Cina sta "importando" i giocatori ed è molto più difficile visto il livello del loro campionato.

Io mi chiedo come mai non comprano il Milan a questo punto.. alla fine stanno dando soldi a cani e porci. Evidentemente vogliono importare e non sono interessati a prendere un club importante in Europa


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo,Izvestia, quotidiano russo, una squadra cinese avrebbe offerto la bellezza di 90 mln di euro per Hulk. La squadra questione è lo Shanghai Shenhua. Ma lo Zenit ha risposto con un secco no. La Cina, dunque, sembra intenzionata ad entrare forte nel calcio, nonostante le offerte "folli" dei club cinesi.



Ma quindi gli unici che non stanno spennando questi polli siamo noi?


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La differenza, e non da poco, che gli arabi hanno comprato club in Europa. Mentre la Cina sta "importando" i giocatori ed è molto più difficile visto il livello del loro campionato.
> 
> Io mi chiedo come mai non comprano il Milan a questo punto.. alla fine stanno dando soldi a cani e porci. Evidentemente vogliono importare e non sono interessati a prendere un club importante in Europa



Non credo accetterebbero il miliardo che vuole il nano. A tutto c'è un limite


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2016)

Non so se siano più pazzi i cinesi ad offrire 90 milioni per quel pacco di Hulk o lo Zenit a rifiutare.


----------



## wildfrank (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo,Izvestia, quotidiano russo, una squadra cinese avrebbe offerto la bellezza di 90 mln di euro per Hulk. La squadra questione è lo Shanghai Shenhua. Ma lo Zenit ha risposto con un secco no. La Cina, dunque, sembra intenzionata ad entrare forte nel calcio, nonostante le offerte "folli" dei club cinesi.



Pensate per un attimo se il giocatore fosse stato il nostro....Galliani glielo avrebbe portato in spalla percorrendo tutta la muraglia cinese col bestione in spalla.


----------



## wildfrank (3 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so se siano più pazzi i cinesi ad offrire 90 milioni per quel pacco di Hulk o lo Zenit a rifiutare.



Sicuramente la seconda che hai detto......


----------



## prebozzio (3 Febbraio 2016)

Comprano questi sudamericani che guardano più al dinero che alla realizzazione sportiva (non è un giudizio ma un dato di fatto)


----------



## neversayconte (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo,Izvestia, quotidiano russo, una squadra cinese avrebbe offerto la bellezza di 90 mln di euro per Hulk. La squadra questione è lo Shanghai Shenhua. Ma lo Zenit ha risposto con un secco no. La Cina, dunque, sembra intenzionata ad entrare forte nel calcio, nonostante le offerte "folli" dei club cinesi.



Ma perchèèèè non ci comprano a noiii??


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (3 Febbraio 2016)

Non comprano club europei perché evidentemente l'obiettivo è di far crescere il movimento a casa loro.
Il calcio smuove tantissimi soldi e persone, turisti inclusi.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Febbraio 2016)

Sarei curioso di sapere quanto guadagna un "locale" , un giocatore cinese di buon livello.


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so se siano più pazzi i cinesi ad offrire 90 milioni per quel pacco di Hulk o lo Zenit a rifiutare.



Ma infatti, è follia pura. Sicuro che la notizia sia reale e che la cifra non sia inventata?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2016)

Se hanno tanti soldi da spendere, possono comprare dalla Marvel i diritti dell'Incredibile Hulk.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ripeto quanto detto altrove: invece di sperperare soldi così, perché non vengono qua e ci comprano?


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Questi stanno massacrando tutto.
> Hanno la potenza economica per sconvolgere il calcio occidentale.
> 
> Ammetto di essere un po' preoccupato.



Tranquillo, hanno un campionato ridicolo e privo di storia, possono giusto mettere sotto contratto calciatori strafiniti e calciatori sudamericani o africani che comunque sia sono lontani da casa lo stesso, quindi badano solo al dio denaro. 

Calciatori europei di altissimo livello se li sognano, cosi come anche sudamericani al top della carriera.


----------



## Baggio (4 Febbraio 2016)

Al momento un Robben 32enne ed infortunato gli direbbe ancora di no

Possono giusto fiondarsi su gente di contorno come i Ramires, Hulk ecc ecc

Gente senza ambizione, mai esplosa o rilevante ad alti livelli


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2016)

La vera follia è dello Zenith


----------



## Love (4 Febbraio 2016)

Non ci credo...lo zenit che rifiuta 90mln per quel pacco di hulk...ma daiii...


----------



## Torros (5 Febbraio 2016)

Hulk è il miglior giocatore dello Zenit, sta facendo una grande stagione trascinandoli in champions, è ovvio che non lo vendono. Non credo lo Zenit abbia problemi di soldi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Ma un pacco unico Zapata+Abate non interessa a nessuno?..dai cavolo ci bastano 30 milioni


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Febbraio 2016)

90 mln per Hulk non ci credo cmq ho anche letto che hanno offerto 23 ml per stagione a Ibrahimovic


----------

